# Brick Cleaning and Restoration Information



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Where would one go to learn more about cleaning and restoring brick and block. We are doing a lot more cleaning and I have several jobs coming up many with effloresce and calcium as well as black stuff growing on some. 

Also wondering what your favorite sealer for brick veneer is. Its unbelievable how many opportunities I am finding to do this stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Dunno about the details of cleaning brick and masonry but I spent a few years working with sealants and waterproofing. One we used is Siloxane.
http://prosoco.com/Products/d113db5a-0836-4c51-822e-b0006e080476

Another was Hydrozo.
http://www.brockwhite.com/0p14i1718/masterprotect-h-440vt-formerly-known-as-hydrozo-clear-40-voc/


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Brick cleaning isn’t as difficult as it might sound. What all you need is to pressure wash them just one or twice. It might take a little elbow grease only if moss has grown on it. Dish detergent can also be a good option to make your brick walls look as good as new.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Visit Palmetto Brick in Hampstead Tommy. One of the sales guys there had a pressure washing company before. They just started this year stocking arguably the best brick cleaning and brick restoration lines of products on the market. 
Eaochem

This should save you some $ in shipping.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

General soap solution with a heavy blast wash. What about tuck point repairs? I've used Prosoco solixane.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

EacoChem would also be my go to source. I was on a bus with the owner at some convention and we talked for awhile. That market is very specialized and lucrative. He said (at that time) he was looking to train guys in different regions and also mentioned that he would be willing to give leads to the right company and of course benefit from those contractors using his cleaners.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Visit Palmetto Brick in Hampstead Tommy. One of the sales guys there had a pressure washing company before. They just started this year stocking arguably the best brick cleaning and brick restoration lines of products on the market.
> Eaochem
> 
> This should save you some $ in shipping.


Awesome just down the road for me here at the beach house. :thumbsup:


----------

